# Carroll County / Hwy 5 Hunting Club



## skypirate7 (Sep 12, 2021)

Hello folks. I am the owner of a 23-acre wooded property located 25 minutes South of Douglasville, or 16 minutes Northwest of Newnan. My property is like a deer highway - check out the trailcam photos.

I had the trails on the property bush hogged in early August 2021, opening up some nice sight lines. I plan on harvesting one deer this season but otherwise I'm open to reducing my holding costs for the land by leasing hunting rights to another couple of hunters. We would agree on hunting dates so we aren't out there at the same time.

Fee structure:


The leasing hunters would be responsible for purchasing hunting liability insurance and naming me, the landowner, as an additional insured (AHLA offers such policies for $215: https://ahuntinglease.org).
Lease fee of $250 per leasing hunter.


----------



## skypirate7 (Sep 12, 2021)

More photos


----------



## skypirate7 (Sep 12, 2021)

More photos


----------



## skypirate7 (Sep 12, 2021)

And that should be the last of the photos. Please note that use of my hunting blind is not included in the hunting lease.


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Sep 12, 2021)

Looks like a great place to be hunting. I'm sure you will have plenty of offers in the morning. I would try but I'm up in NC and on a lease that's in Wilkes and Lincoln counties.


----------



## skypirate7 (Sep 12, 2021)

More photos came in this morning thanks to my new Tactacam.


----------



## Bronco76 (Sep 12, 2021)

I'm in douglasville and am interested. Sent you a PM


----------



## density1 (Sep 13, 2021)

I am interested in seeing your place.PM sent.


----------



## Freeman99d (Sep 13, 2021)

PM sent


----------



## skypirate7 (Sep 14, 2021)

A few of the latest trail cam photos.


----------



## Freeman99d (Sep 14, 2021)

I sent a PM…I’m interested in the lease


----------



## manualtransmission (Sep 19, 2021)

Would appreciate your advice on land in the area that's worth owning.  Would like to get me about 50 acres but don't want to end up next to something that's going to turn into a McMansion suburban the next year.


----------



## skypirate7 (Sep 20, 2021)

manualtransmission said:


> Would appreciate your advice on land in the area that's worth owning.  Would like to get me about 50 acres but don't want to end up next to something that's going to turn into a McMansion suburban **** the next year.



I have no idea what developers might do but feel free to PM me.


----------



## skypirate7 (Sep 21, 2021)

Hello all. I have signed a hunting lease for the current deer season. Therefore, my property is unavailable until next year. To everyone who reached out to me about my property, thank you for your interest. I wish you the best of luck.


----------

